# Bud Spencer gestorben



## olli67 (27 Juni 2016)

Der italienische Schauspieler Bud Spencer ist am Montag im Alter von 86 Jahren gestorben. Das bestätigte sein Sohn Giuseppe Pedersoli auf Anfrage der Deutschen Presse-Agentur in Rom.

Einer mit der besten Schauspieler den ich erleben durfte

R.I.P.


----------



## chini72 (27 Juni 2016)

Auch gerade im Video-Text gelessen! SCHOCK! RIP


----------



## RAZ0R (27 Juni 2016)

Als Kind der frühen 80er Jahre bin ich mit Filmen wie

_Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen ( 1978 )
Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd ( 1979 )
Zwei Asse trumpfen auf ( 1981 )
Zwei bärenstarke Typen ( 1983 )
Vier Fäuste gegen Rio_

aufgewachsen. Ich denke die meisten kennen die unzähligen Sonntage, wo man am Nachmittag mit dem Papa diese Filme geguckt hat, während die Mama angesichts der wilden Faustschläge und Prügeleien nur mit den Augen gerollt und gelacht hat. Bud Spencer war ein Typ mit unfassbarem Charisma, der keinen (Anabolika-)gestählten Muskelkörper oder goldbraunen Teint brauchte. Ein Jahrhundert-Talent als Schauspieler und Komödien-Star, der im privaten stets ohne die großen Skandale lebte. Sein Vermächtnis wird ewig leben.

R.I.P. Bud Spencer


----------



## PackerGermany (28 Juni 2016)

Oh man. Erst Schimanski und jetzt Bud Spencer.


----------



## SAMO (28 Juni 2016)

Der Dicke!!! Sehr schade... aber alt war er auch schon!


----------



## Knödelschubser (28 Juni 2016)

Sehr traurig, aber er bleibt unvergessen, das ist sicher und ein kleiner Trost. Er, Pumuckel und Luzie, Schrecken der Straße sind die einzigen wahren Superhelden meiner Kindheit. Danke, Bud!


----------



## frank63 (28 Juni 2016)

Ich hab es gestern abend im Radio gehört... Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Juni 2016)

Schade er war ein super Schauspieler.Ich werde in in guter Erinnerung behalten.


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juni 2016)

Auch wenn er ein schönes Alter erreicht hat und nicht leiden musste, sind es Tage wie diese vor denen man sich in gewisser Weise fürchtet. Tage an denen Idole, Vorbilder oder, wie in diesem Fall, Helden der Jugend gehen müssen! 

Arrivederci Carlo Pedersoli aka Bud Spencer!

@RAZ0R 
Du sprichst mir förmlich aus der Seele. :thumbup: Über die Filme kann ich mich selbst heute noch köstlich amüsieren.


----------



## goraji (28 Juni 2016)

Prince, Achim Mentzel, George, Spencer...jetzt reichts es aber für 2016...


----------



## UTux (28 Juni 2016)

Einer der wahren Helden meiner Jugend.
Er erreichte ein stolzes Alter, aber verstarb dennoch zu früh.

R.I.P.


----------



## Crippler (28 Juni 2016)

Auch die Engel essen Bohen!

R.I.P. Carlo Pedersoli


----------



## Apus72 (28 Juni 2016)

Alle Helden gehen....

Mach's gut Dicker !!!


----------



## Death Row (28 Juni 2016)

Habe mir heute in der Mittagspause alte Fotos von ihm angesehen und im Radio liefen u.a. "Paradise" von Coldplay und "Time Of My Life"


.....


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juni 2016)

Das ist wirklich mal eine Nachricht von einem toten Star, die mich sehr traurig macht. 

Ja er ist in einem wirklich guten Alter von uns gegangen aber das war auch ein Schauspieler, mit dem ich so viel Spaß verbinde und das über mehrere Jahrzehnte. Ich habe seine Filme schon x-mal gesehen aber ich könnte sie mir immer wieder anschauen. Und beim nächsten Mal werde ich sicher wieder lachen aber dieses Mal auch leider mit einem weinenden Auge! 

RIP


----------



## stuftuf (29 Juni 2016)

Bud Spencer war wirklich ein Held meiner Jugend!

Erst mit den Jahren erfuhr ich wie vielseitig und interessant diese Persönlichkeit war. Leider werde ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr so viel erreichen, aber er ist eine Inspiration an sich zu glauben und seine eigenen Talente zu entdecken

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bud_Spencer

Wir werden Dich nicht vergessen


----------



## dörty (29 Juni 2016)

†
Ich weiß noch wie ich als Kind mei Taschengeld gespart hatte um "Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels" sehen zu können.
Ein großer Mensch ist gegangen.


----------



## Agent_Jay (27 Aug. 2016)

Über den Tod war ich echt traurig. Ein echter Held meiner Jugend. Immerhin is er halbwegs alt geworden.


----------

